# digital camera SLR ?'s



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey All,
I have about 800 to 1,000 to spend. I was thinking of the Nikon D200 or just reading on the Canon 40D. I like to take outdoor and macro shots. maybe the large print of 16x20. 
These cameras can produce a good 16x20 picture? Photo quality.

Paul


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Paul,
Either will produce a photo that is 16x20 no problem....they will even create a much larger photo. The larger you print the farther back you will need to stand to view it so even a lesser body will produce a image that looks great.

I have a canon 40d and i love mine. I cant speak for Nikon because I've always been a fan and owner of canon products. Both cameras will capture what you need. If you want to save some money the new canon XSI is a great product. The 40D is the best crop body camera canon makes and might be more than you really need. Unless your going to be shooting high ISO or High Speed Burst Shots the XSI offers all the same basic functions.

The body is the cheap part...Its the lenses that you'll spend the $$ on. just because you have high quality equipment does not mean you can take a good photo...its all in the photographer.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

The 40d will outperform the D200 when shooting outdoors.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

> Its the lenses that you'll spend the $$ on


I second that. Still can't afford the macro lens I'd like for our Nikon.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a canon xti, and it is wonderful. You should look into the xsi. It was a little more than what I could afford at the time. From what I have heard it is just about the best you can get for under $1000. Although, for that price they will all be pretty similar, and you will be happy with any that you get.

And the lenses are REALLY expensive for all of them.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I recently bought the XSi, with the 18 - 55 kit lens, and am pleased with the combo. The lens will focus down to 10", and with the 12 megapixel sensor, will give you great prints. Mine came with a free accessory kit which included a filter, spare battery, battery handle, and Lowepro bag. Unlike other Canons, the XSi uses SD cards rather than Compact Flash, which for me was a bonus as I already had a number of them. The 40D is a much bulkier and heavier camera, which was a negative for me, as was the higher price.


----------

